# Inicio en la mecatronica



## osterie (Abr 4, 2007)

Hola a todos,
Dentro de unos dos meses empezare mis estudios en el primer semestre de ingenieria mecatronica y me gustaria saber algo sobre los proyectos que se ejecutan en esta rama. Mi nivel de entedimiento de electronica es basico ya que hize algunos cursos sobre electronica basica y he construido algunos circuitos sencillos.


----------



## Lander_mec (Abr 5, 2007)

Hola mira yo estudio mecatronica  y  te puedo decir que no pudiste escojer mejor carrera jeje .Como sabras basicamente lo nuestro es la robotica y automatizacion asi que quizas comenzaras con proyectos como hacer un carrito que siga una linea o uno de sumo aunque este es un poco mas complicado o quizas un brazo robot.


----------



## Brend (Jun 8, 2010)

hola me llamo brenda y necesito ayuda para, poder realizar un robot sumo y al igual q tu estoy estudiando mecatrónica y si es una carrera muy chida aunq compleja. jejejeje. Ok espero tu respuesta


----------



## Renoxxx (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola de igual manera estudio Mecatronica como ustedes, aunque talvez yo me acabo de iniciar aun llevo mi primer semestre... pero ahi boy aprendiendo la verdad la carrera es unica no creo que exista algo mejor que el diseño de futuras tecnologias y robots XD.. saludos

Culaquier cosa estamos para ayudarte.


----------

